# Delivery of ritual



## David612 (Apr 21, 2019)

Recently on the WCY podcast (ep 289 if memory serves) a short paper was presented promoting the reading of ritual over memorisation as many aren’t able to memorise the work, don’t have the time, it’s not on the level to expect it, it prevents sideline corrections etc etc 
I thought it an interesting discussion and as was pointed out on the show many jurisdictions do not permit the work to be read however assuming it was an option, what say you?


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 21, 2019)

I work 45 hours a week, I have a 6 year old and a wife. I went to night school for my land Surveyors engineering degree, graduated with a 3.95 GPA at the age of 41, studied for my land surveyors licensing exams and worked my way through the officer line. I'm now 43 and the senior warden of my lodge. I earned my bar for the middle chamber lecture last year and delivered the lecture 3 times in open lodge.

It's not about time....


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 21, 2019)

I believe memorization is fundamental as it (and this is just my very inexperienced opinion) it provides a most impressive experience for the initiate/mason as well as heightened understanding for the Mason speaking it. I do however agree with the points presented, I see the value in reading it-I simply believe it diminishes the experience is all.

In the Army we had to remember the Soldiers Creed and later the NCO Creed, memorizing provided insight into understanding for me. It's tough but can be done.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 21, 2019)

Certainly, _some_ aren’t able to memorize. With work (maybe a lot of work) my experience is that most are able. It is a lost skill.  In part, it is no longer common in schools to require memorization. Western cultures are no longer church going people, where memorization of scriptures could occur. I don’t think it  has the same emphasis in today’s military.

As to time, again, some may be limited, but most are not. TV, games, social media (ahem), and scrollin ‘ and trollin ‘ consume hours. 

“Not on the level.”  This has become a terribly misused term. I suppose in this instance it is used to indicate there are those who can’t memorize, and so they would be deprived of the opportunity to serve in office. The underlying premise would appear to be that everyone should have the opportunity to do so, that serving in office is fundamental to being a mason; to being a good freemason. Is that what Freemasonry teaches?  

As to reading the ritual, my experience is that it takes rehearsal to do this properly as well.    I practice my  Masonic speeches and my religious addresses, even though I composed them. How much more then is required with someone else’s words in arcane language  for people who, largely, are not familiar with the speech of that era or the Bible.  Some of the worst ritual I’ve heard was read. 

Sideline corrections are easily taken care of by the presiding officer at the beginning of the meeting. I have done so in more than one body.  

All that said, I don’t find memorization to be the sine qua non of Freemasonry. One of the finest ritualists I’ve known is a suspended mason for violating his ob.  I’m a member of a side order that delivers its degrees from reading. I’ve also been a grand lecturer in a mouth to ear jurisdiction. In my English chapter and lodge we install from memory. 

 I simply don’t find this to a determining factor in Freemasonry. But I find the reasoning against memorization to unpersuasive.


----------



## David612 (Apr 21, 2019)

personally I believe it is a requirement as it as that level of familiarity with the work significantly changes how well many deliver it but additionally speaking for myself, I don’t find reading of the work by multiple people flows nearly as well and adds a sort of tension- of cause thats just what I have observed.
Somehow reading it aloud just feels a good deal inferior. 
That said ritual read out well as opposed to poorly memorised work may change my opinion.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 22, 2019)

Another voice in favor of delivering the work from memory.  We are not even permitted to have a Ritual manual in an Open Lodge.  Having experienced my 3 Craft lodge Degrees delivered from Memory, Conferred several EA and FC Degrees from memory, and participated in quite a few Conferrals of all 3 Degrees, vs Receiving the various Chapter Degrees with a combination of memory and reading I can say if feels much more impactfull via memory.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 22, 2019)

I think this could be dependant on juristiction and culture. We have brothers that do memorize the ritual and brothers who read. 
Is one way better then another? Not always. In my own opinion a well read ritual flows just as well as a memorized one.


----------



## chrmc (Apr 22, 2019)

I've experienced both many times, and it certainly comes with pros and cons. In general I cannot say that I've rarely heard ritual delivered less passionately because it was read. But I have certainly heard ritual screwed up when someone forgot their line. 

With a read ritual you do have the opportunity to switch out more brothers in a chair, and it is certain that it takes some comfort and familiarity to deliver ritual. So you may see a little more stiffness from a new guy with a written ritual. But that's more down to practice than anything. 

Reading ritual does come with a lot of advantages, the primary one being that the time it takes to memorize it can be spent on something else, and the fact that it allows more flexibility in scheduling. Most lodges in the Swedish rite will have a primary officers in a chair and 1-2 designated substitutes. That eliminates the need to only schedule a degree "when the brother who knows the FC lecture" is available as we see other places. 

This debate naturally quickly becomes about custom, and what is required to impart Masonic ritual and too truly understand it. 
I personally think that the time where we shouldn't write it down to keep it secret has long passed. Anything that is out there can be found on the internet, so that doesn't hold water. 

If I really have to pick I'm probably still a fan of memorized ritual myself, but the argument becomes harder and harder to find good, substantive, valid reasons for when you look at the time vs benefit scenario with the written ritual.


----------



## David612 (Apr 22, 2019)

My jurisdiction has everything written bar the obvious and a few other odds n ends- personally I like it as I, as a person who enjoys learning the lectures and going back over the work, I am able to do this and get what I want from the craft (in regards to ritual), in a jurisdiction which holds no lodges of instruction-
Having had parts of my raising read out, my passing performed at a lodge that will go years without degree work and my initiation done beautifully, it’s a big contrast between the brothers who took the time to learn the work vs those that didn’t.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 22, 2019)

For those who favor memorization I honestly have a question.
To me it seems like you need to hold ritual practice to practice the work. 
Then if there actully is no time to practice the ritual in lodge at all, isnt there a big risk that the ritual gets wrong in certain critical places?


----------



## David612 (Apr 22, 2019)

I can only speak for my lodge but as it’s primarily made up of past masters it may not be a great example-
We hold our management meeting the week prior to our meeting and the question gets asked if everyone is good for the next week then it’s a quick move on.
Quite daunting for a new mason I’d expect when you really need general help rather than specific.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 22, 2019)

We memorize the rituals and as much as I've spoken them to myself, any scheduled practice has been whilst I've been working, so I was unable to attend. I have until September to learn my part for the EA degree, and I want to make a good job of it, so will be asking for help whilst the lodge is in recess.


----------



## David612 (Apr 22, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> We memorize the rituals and as much as I've spoken them to myself, any scheduled practice has been whilst I've been working, so I was unable to attend. I have until September to learn my part for the EA degree, and I want to make a good job of it, so will be asking for help whilst the lodge is in recess.


Which part are you learning?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 23, 2019)

David612 said:


> I can only speak for my lodge but as it’s primarily made up of past masters it may not be a great example-
> We hold our management meeting the week prior to our meeting and the question gets asked if everyone is good for the next week then it’s a quick move on.
> Quite daunting for a new mason I’d expect when you really need general help rather than specific.



Lets say that the lodge holds two degree conferals a week and that the lodge have no acess to the building other then during those two days.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 23, 2019)

David612 said:


> Which part are you learning?


Currently the perambulation and the tools.

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Apr 23, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Currently the perambulation and the tools.
> 
> Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


Nice  
I’m working on the tools myself


----------



## Keith C (Apr 23, 2019)

Elexir said:


> For those who favor memorization I honestly have a question.
> To me it seems like you need to hold ritual practice to practice the work.
> Then if there actully is no time to practice the ritual in lodge at all, isnt there a big risk that the ritual gets wrong in certain critical places?



I can only speak for my Lodge, but we have Ritual Practice once a month and we have a District School of Ritual Instruction once a month.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 23, 2019)

Keith C said:


> I can only speak for my Lodge, but we have Ritual Practice once a month and we have a District School of Ritual Instruction once a month.



Lets say that you have about one-two degree conferals a week and have not acess to the building except for those days.
How would you practice then?


----------



## Keith C (Apr 23, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Lets say that you have about one-two degree conferals a week and have not acess to the building except for those days.
> How would you practice then?



Even if we were so blessed to have that many candidates, we would not do one or two conferrals a WEEK.  If we had access to the building once or twice a week, one of those weeks would be used for practice.  We do one or two a MONTH, and candidates wait for their turn.  Our Officers would be burnt out and no one would be on the sidelines if we did multiple Degrees every week.


----------



## David612 (Apr 23, 2019)

Just my opinion but if you are working degrees twice a week you should be pretty up to speed with the work but when it comes to memorising the charges it becomes my main focus to memorise that charge, I’ll read it dozens of times each day to internalise the flow of it then focus word by word, line by line, paragraph by paragraph and page by page memorise it.
I have no luck with the memory palace or similar techniques but force of will works for me but that’s just my learning style.
I’m no expert or anything of the sort but It takes me about 2 weeks to get an average 3 page charge down to the point to where I can recite it verbatim and about another 2 until I’m happy with the delivery.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 24, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Lets say that you have about one-two degree conferals a week and have not acess to the building except for those days.
> How would you practice then?


Realistically, you wouldn't need to practice. Thats one problem here in NY. They do group conferrals maybe once a year or less. Twice for busier lodges. Sometimes gameday is practice too. I say having one candidate/brother at a time is best.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 24, 2019)

As for side Orders, you'd be hard pressed to find many that are rock solid on ritual. Im sure some are but the two main ones Im in have the books open half the time. I dont have a problem with someone as a prompter in BL with a book following along. I've always thought the idea of having the immediate PM sitting in the North as a symbolic beacon of light in darkness. They could maybe have a book open if they needed it to help prompt brothers through open, close and ritual. If the immediate wasn't available any PM could fill in.


----------



## Scoops (Apr 24, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> As for side Orders, you'd be hard pressed to find many that are rock solid on ritual. Im sure some are but the two main ones Im in have the books open half the time. I dont have a problem with someone as a prompter in BL with a book following along. I've always thought the idea of having the immediate PM sitting in the North as a symbolic beacon of light in darkness. They could maybe have a book open if they needed it to help prompt brothers through open, close and ritual. If the immediate wasn't available any PM could fill in.


Here, the IPM sits to the immediate left of the WM and has a ritual book to assist as the Master's prompter. The secretary in the North has a book as well to prompt everyone else.

Of course, unsolicited prompting can come from all corners of the lodge, but that's frowned upon! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## David612 (Apr 24, 2019)

We have a director of ceremonies position and he sits with the past masters


----------



## marteno (Apr 24, 2019)

As a freshly-minted EA, initiatied earlier this month, I'm not entirely sure I should be contributing yet! But I'm in the process of learning my words for when I'm passed to FC (as an aside, we're a red lodge so it seems that there's a lot more to learn than for other rites).  Personally, I'm liking the process of learning the text very much and feel I'm getting a lot more out of the experience than I would if I were reading from a book. I'm sure that on the day I'll feel like a far more active participant, partly because I've absorbed the content and also because I'm spending time getting a feel for the ritual.  Maybe I'll feel differently afterwards though, particularly if I've forgotten anything.


----------



## David612 (Apr 24, 2019)

marteno said:


> As a freshly-minted EA, initiatied earlier this month, I'm not entirely sure I should be contributing yet! But I'm in the process of learning my words for when I'm passed to FC (as an aside, we're a red lodge so it seems that there's a lot more to learn than for other rites).  Personally, I'm liking the process of learning the text very much and feel I'm getting a lot more out of the experience than I would if I were reading from a book. I'm sure that on the day I'll feel like a far more active participant, partly because I've absorbed the content and also because I'm spending time getting a feel for the ritual.  Maybe I'll feel differently afterwards though, particularly if I've forgotten anything.


Please contribute away 

How do you feel that the initiation went?
without being too specific, how was your initiation?


----------



## • RM (Apr 24, 2019)

Currently working the 3rd degree working tools


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 25, 2019)

Just discussed with our RWM last night and I now also have to learn the charge for the 2nd/FC. 

Sent from my 6055P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## chrmc (Apr 25, 2019)

marteno said:


> As a freshly-minted EA, initiatied earlier this month, I'm not entirely sure I should be contributing yet! But I'm in the process of learning my words for when I'm passed to FC (as an aside, we're a red lodge so it seems that there's a lot more to learn than for other rites).  Personally, I'm liking the process of learning the text very much and feel I'm getting a lot more out of the experience than I would if I were reading from a book. I'm sure that on the day I'll feel like a far more active participant, partly because I've absorbed the content and also because I'm spending time getting a feel for the ritual.  Maybe I'll feel differently afterwards though, particularly if I've forgotten anything.



I think everything you say is correct, but the big difference between the memory work and learning a degree is the focus. The memory work is something you do for youself and which only needs to have an impact on you. We all want to deliver it well, but if your rhythm is off, and a word or two slips it has no real effect. 

When you're learning ritual for a degree the focus shifts and becomes about you doing something to impact another person. The delivery of ritual has to move the candidate, be impactful and resonate. It's a completely different skillset and focus that goes into it in my experience.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 25, 2019)

David612 said:


> We have a director of ceremonies position and he sits with the past masters



PMs sit together?


----------



## Keith C (Apr 25, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> PMs sit together?



Most of our's do!

How else can they kabbitz, grumble and commiserate about how things were so much better when they ran the Lodge?  

JK of course....a little.


----------



## David612 (Apr 25, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> PMs sit together?


Indeed, our lodge room has the three chairs in the east as well as about 12 seats either side for past masters, visiting masters and GL folk when they visit. 
It may be unique to our lodge room however the east is raised by 3 steps, the west by 2 and the south by 1


----------



## David612 (Apr 25, 2019)

Possible though I’m not across the Egyptian side of things to be honest- I have thought it as the master and wardens literally overseeing the work of those down in the quarry, crude as that interpretation is.


----------



## jermy Bell (Apr 26, 2019)

I think if you can't memorize it. Don't do it. I wouldn't take JW. Until I memorized opening , closing, and the ritual. So, this year I will be sitting in the south knowing I earned the right to fill the chair. I am already half way through memorizing the SW. Opening and closing and apron lectures.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 26, 2019)

Our SW & JW stations are raised by 3 steps and our WM station raised by 6 steps.  During Degrees for the investment of the apron, lecture on the working tools and for the charge EAs stand on the first step, FCs on the 2nd, MMs on the third, which is basically a small landing, the WM and whoever delivers the charge also stand on that landing.  The actual Station of the WM is further elevated by 3 additional steps.











Keep in mind this is not a PA thing, it is just our Lodge.  Other Lodges in the District are set up differently, but all have at least 3 steps up to the WM's Station.


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 26, 2019)

Glad to see Ben Franklin is still active in lodge...


----------



## Bloke (Apr 29, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Lets say that you have about one-two degree conferals a week and have not acess to the building except for those days.
> How would you practice then?


We meet once per month usually. We rehearse the week prior. It is a "rehearsal" which concentrates on training deacons and officers to move in the lodge - and, if they have not delivered a particular charge, to run through it by way of confidence building and competence testing. As a rehearsal, it is expected people will have learned their words before it. They have a ritual book to support them in that, but also they can call men who have done the work they have learning - or arrange a meeting to go through it with someone. 

Most of the really good work I have done on improving charges is in the car while traveling somewhere..

As to learning ritual vrs reading it; We are not supposed to read ritual, but we have done so when no competent brother is there to deliver it. It is very rare. I try to have all that organized (it is my task) at least 2 weeks prior and with backups. I am a big believer in leaning ritual by heart - because it goes into the heart (and mind). I never understood why teachers at school made us memorize a poem when we could read it off a page- but as a Freemason realized why - in learning it, you internalize it and master it in a way you don't simply reading. Listen to two experienced Masons who know ritual talk about some point - quoting bits and pieces, you realise that's a great way to understand Freemasonry in depth. The Third Degree has a line here "..the connection of our whole system and its relative dependence of its several parts.." and it is only in learning, and *understanding*, ritual by rote that you come to grasps with it. What many places call the "catechisms" or Questions and Answers, are of value to EAs and FCs not only because they start their learning about Freemasonry, but also *how *to learn. For me, that it repetition, I don't think anything substitutes for it for the average Joe to get ritual into short term memory, and then revision to move it to long term memory. 

As a Director of a Public Company, operating three other businesses, two lodges, family commitments and a full diary, it is a matter of planing and prioritizing to learn what I have learned. It is not easy, but for me, has been worthwhile.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 29, 2019)

Bloke said:


> As to learning ritual vrs reading it; We are not supposed to read ritual, but we have done so when no competent brother is there to deliver it. It is very rare. I try to have all that organized (it is my task) at least 2 weeks prior and with backups. I am a big believer in leaning ritual by heart - because it goes into the heart (and mind). I never understood why teachers at school made us memorize a poem when we could read it off a page- but as a Freemason realized why - in learning it, you internalize it and master it in a way you don't simply reading. Listen to two experienced Masons who know ritual talk about some point - quoting bits and pieces, you realise that's a great way to understand Freemasonry in depth. The Third Degree has a line here "..the connection of our whole system and its relative dependence of its several parts.." and it is only in learning, and *understanding*, ritual by rote that you come to grasps with it. What many places call the "catechisms" or Questions and Answers, are of value to EAs and FCs not only because they start their learning about Freemasonry, but also *how *to learn. For me, that it repetition, I don't think anything substitutes for it for the average Joe to get ritual into short term memory, and then revision to move it to long term memory..



Actully I disagree that its the only way to learn whats in the ritual. Plenty of written material, lectures by brothers on a topic related to the degree  as well as disscusions about the degree makes it a lot more intressting as it makes you actully think and consider things from diffrent wiews and therefore the actuall core of the ritual make more sense.


----------



## David612 (Apr 29, 2019)

Bloke said:


> We meet once per month usually. We rehearse the week prior. It is a "rehearsal" which concentrates on training deacons and officers to move in the lodge - and, if they have not delivered a particular charge, to run through it by way of confidence building and competence testing. As a rehearsal, it is expected people will have learned their words before it. They have a ritual book to support them in that, but also they can call men who have done the work they have learning - or arrange a meeting to go through it with someone.
> 
> Most of the really good work I have done on improving charges is in the car while traveling somewhere..
> 
> ...


Well said Bloke-I agree wholeheartedly. I’d like to add that it’s quite an expression of Brotherly love to dedicate that time to memorise and deliver a charge for a specific brother.


----------



## SivadSemaj (Apr 30, 2019)

David612 said:


> Well said Bloke-I agree wholeheartedly. I’d like to add that it’s quite an expression of Brotherly love to dedicate that time to memorise and deliver a charge for a specific brother.


That is a fantastic way of looking at that!


----------



## bienf (May 1, 2019)

David612 said:


> Recently on the WCY podcast (ep 289 if memory serves) a short paper was presented promoting the reading of ritual over memorisation as many aren’t able to memorise the work, don’t have the time, it’s not on the level to expect it, it prevents sideline corrections etc etc
> I thought it an interesting discussion and as was pointed out on the show many jurisdictions do not permit the work to be read however assuming it was an option, what say you?



The brethren have been memorizing the Rituals and lectures since time immemorial. nothing is impossible with enough motivation .


----------



## Elexir (May 1, 2019)

bienf said:


> The brethren have been memorizing the Rituals and lectures since time immemorial. nothing is impossible with enough motivation .



Have all brethren in all juristiction always memorized ritual?


----------



## David612 (May 3, 2019)

bienf said:


> The brethren have been memorizing the Rituals and lectures since time immemorial. nothing is impossible with enough motivation .


This is certainly the company line.
I think memorised ritual in the blue lodge is certainly best practice however I’m sure many, many lodges can’t achieve this and it’s probably better to have it read well rather than poorly presented.


----------



## CLewey44 (May 3, 2019)

David612 said:


> This is certainly the company line.
> I think memorised ritual in the blue lodge is certainly best practice however I’m sure many, many lodges can’t achieve this and it’s probably better to have it read well rather than poorly presented.


I'm sort of torn on this myself. I guess it depends on how bad it is. I've seen the person in the "WM" position for the altar portion simply repeat back to the candidate (EA degree) what the prompter was reading to the "WM"  from the book. Hope that makes sense. However, in this case, to save some bit of grace, and they ultimately did about half way through, give the Brother performing the ritual the book. It showed a great lack of preparation but then again don't ruin the candidate's experience on principles.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 4, 2019)

In our ritual book here in Illinois , states on the 1st page, is that it is not to be opened or used in open lodge.


----------



## David612 (May 4, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> In our ritual book here in Illinois , states on the 1st page, is that it is not to be opened or used in open lodge.


And how is the ritual in your area?


----------



## bro.william (May 6, 2019)

Our jurisdiction is fairly pragmatic.  We do, indeed, require the memorisation of ritual; it's certainly not to be delivered from a book.  That said, the UGLE prints the Emulation Ritual, with rubrics, in English (with core-concept words shortened to initials), and allows the "little blue book"  to be present in the lodge.  In practice this means that all ritual work is performed from memory, but a past master (usually, but not always, the immediate past master) has a copy available for accurate prompting if somebody stumbles on a line or misses one. (Key word here being "accurate":  the prompter doesn't risk mis-remembering or giving a prompt from deprecated wording that was used 20 years ago when he was in the chair.)  As far as I can tell, it works.  

My own lodge takes considerable pride (and pains) in doing good ritual from memory as is masonic tradition; we have strong LoI sessions, the brothers share out lectures, etc., where they can so that everyone who wants a chance gets one, and they genuinely believe they have a stake in one another's successes at taking on the roles.  Speaking as someone whose day job also involves a lot of ritual, I have found the whole set-up admirable, as well as the attitudes of my lodge brethren.  The way the book is used is nothing I have any quibbles with, because it seeks to honour the spirit of what the ritual work is about.  I think I'd be less keen on ritual openly book-read simply because, when it works as it's supposed to, ritual from memory embeds itself into the heart as well as the mind of the speaker.  But if I came across a lodge that did it from the book, I don't suppose it would be an absolute deal-breaker for me; I'd just be very glad my lodge does ritual as it does.


----------



## Keith C (May 6, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> In our ritual book here in Illinois , states on the 1st page, is that it is not to be opened or used in open lodge.



It is the same in PA.  

On the first page:

*THIS MANUAL MAY NOT BE USED IN AN OPEN MEETING OF THE LODGE. IT MAY NOT BE OPEN DURING A MEETING

THIS MANUAL MAY NOT BE USED FOR PROMPTING DURING ANY DEGREE

THIS MANUAL MAY NOT BE USED TO READ FROM IN ANY DEGREE
*
etc

The penalty to a Lodge that violates the above is forfeiture of their Warrant of Constitution, the penalty to a Brother is being "subject to Masonic Discipline"


----------



## Glen Cook (May 6, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Our jurisdiction is fairly pragmatic.  We do, indeed, require the memorisation of ritual; it's certainly not to be delivered from a book.  That said, the UGLE prints the Emulation Ritual, with rubrics, in English (with core-concept words shortened to initials), and allows the "little blue book"  to be present in the lodge.  In practice this means that all ritual work is performed from memory, but a past master (usually, but not always, the immediate past master) has a copy available for accurate prompting if somebody stumbles on a line or misses one. (Key word here being "accurate":  the prompter doesn't risk mis-remembering or giving a prompt from deprecated wording that was used 20 years ago when he was in the chair.)  As far as I can tell, it works.
> 
> My own lodge takes considerable pride (and pains) in doing good ritual from memory as is masonic tradition; we have strong LoI sessions, the brothers share out lectures, etc., where they can so that everyone who wants a chance gets one, and they genuinely believe they have a stake in one another's successes at taking on the roles.  Speaking as someone whose day job also involves a lot of ritual, I have found the whole set-up admirable, as well as the attitudes of my lodge brethren.  The way the book is used is nothing I have any quibbles with, because it seeks to honour the spirit of what the ritual work is about.  I think I'd be less keen on ritual openly book-read simply because, when it works as it's supposed to, ritual from memory embeds itself into the heart as well as the mind of the speaker.  But if I came across a lodge that did it from the book, I don't suppose it would be an absolute deal-breaker for me; I'd just be very glad my lodge does ritual as it does.


Just to clarify, I’m unaware of the BoC saying  it is not to be read from the book.  I agree it shouldn’t be, but as I chaired a committee meeting tonight, and the possibility of the person assigned to do the historical lecture being absent was raised, a very senior officer of province noted that it may be read, and reading is not prohibited. Similarly, I had a late PrGM [sic] note to me, upon seeing a ritual read, “It is to be deprecated,” though a few notes were allowed.


----------



## Winter (May 6, 2019)

Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of Wisconsin, Multiple-Letter Cipher, adopted 1975.

"This cipher is NOT to be open during ANY portion of a degree, Opening, Closing, or Examination; or at an Official Grand Lodge School of Instruction unless permitted by the Lecturer. Its use is for a rehearsal or practice session only. Since only MM's are entitled to receive a copy of this cipher, all schools of of instruction will be conducted in the MM degree, regardless of degree rehearsed." 

I don't think anyone can deny that the effect of the ritual process is lost when the degree is read from a book.  It ceases to be a ritual being performed on an initiate and becomes something less. If our new Brother sees the ritual being read to him, why would he ever think he must commit it to memory?  That isn't to say that rote memorization is the key either.  We have all been part of degrees that were delivered horribly even if the words were technically correct.


----------



## bro.william (May 7, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Just to clarify, I’m unaware of the BoC saying  it is not to be read from the book.  I agree it shouldn’t be, but ...



Fair enough, and thank you.  I'm still newish and learning, and we are a _very_ nuanced group!  BoC aside (and I confess I've not read deep into it), I was mainly wanting to suggest it's not the done thing here, but that English freemasonry does seem to be pragmatic. 



Winter said:


> That isn't to say that rote memorization is the key either.  We have all been part of degrees that were delivered horribly even if the words were technically correct.



It is, I'm convinced, about letting the words sit within you and ferment.  In my day job, I say Mass at least 3 times a week, usually more.  I can't honestly say that I've got the entire Anglican Prayer Book systematically memorised because, frankly, it's not expected.  That said, after years of saying those words over and over, week-in and week-out, most of them trip off the tongue with only limited reference (if any) to the book, because they are no longer just words to be said; they are a part of my being, as are the many and fiddly ritual actions that go with them.  In this way, I become part of the drama that draws the gathered people together into our particular shared story. 

I think I'd want to suggest that, whether given from memory or read from a book, the goal of the masonic ritual is similar.  (And, hey, it's part of the draw for me.)  Good ritual is living ritual delivered with compassion and conviction, and it invests the brethren with a heart-understanding as well as head-understanding that they are part of something bigger and something worthy.  I can easily forgive a guy who struggles with memorisation for flubbing his lines; but I do want to see the story we're telling delivered with heart.


----------



## David612 (May 7, 2019)

I delivered my first charge last night as well as filled in a role I have never done, so I just had the experience of doing both last night, honestly not knowing the role and having to read from a book made me feel like an arse but we tiled at 7 and at 6:58 I was asked to fill in and it needed doing.
The charge however I am thrilled about, went well and I’m so excited to do it again.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 19, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> It's not about time....


Exactly....it's about commitment!


----------



## David612 (May 20, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Exactly....it's about commitment!


Im finding that-
Big blocks of text I never thought I could memorise are starting to stick faster and faster, very much a practice thing.
I’m not sure about others but our ritual here can read in quite an odd way if it’s not well understood however spending the time, saying it time and time again one begins to understand how it’s really intended to be delivered.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 20, 2019)

David612 said:


> ....
> I’m not sure about others but our ritual here can read in quite an odd way if it’s not well understood however spending the time, saying it time and time again one begins to understand how it’s really intended to be delivered.



The funeral ritual used by many USGLs  has odd phrasing, and unless you adapt to it and learn the meaning and the phrasing, people will have difficulty understanding the message of hope and comfort. I know this, as I had occasion to do the funeral of a PGM as a friend of his family, and one of my GLO’s said that was the first time he ever  understood the message. I didn’t tell him I’d missed an entire  paragraph on the third page.  Only another PGM noticed.


----------



## David612 (May 20, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> The funeral ritual used by many USGLs  has odd phrasing, and unless you adapt to it and learn the meaning and the phrasing, people will have difficulty understanding the message of hope and comfort. I know this, as I had occasion to do.the funeral of a PGM as a friend of his family, and one of my GLO’s said that was the first time he ever  understood the message. I didn’t tell him I’d missed an entire  paragraph on the third page.  Only another PM noticed.


I haven’t seen any of the funeral stuff yet fortunately.
It has just been brought to my attention that in my lodge there are 2 brothers who can do the first tracing board however I haven’t seen it done by our lodge before.
however I have just been advised of an extended first tracing board, I’ll advise when I know more.
The first TB is of cause a fairly large chunk, often delivered as one nights work in its own regard, I’m told the extended version contains additional work from the sectional lectures and additional exploration.
Typically it’s broken up between a few brothers for presentation


----------



## BroBook (May 20, 2019)

I prefer memorizing, and if it must be read, don't sound as if you are reading it for the first , second, third or fourth time.

Sent from my LML212VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (May 20, 2019)

Agreed !


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Have all brethren in all juristiction always memorized ritual?


No, they have not.

Lodges working under Grand Lodge Germany (can't remember its exact name) work in English and read their ritual.

Here, we have a "Fellowship Lodge" which can read ritual. The idea was so older brethren who cannot remember it can still operate (although some of the best ritualist I know are over 80, so that's bunk)... Critically, a "Fellowship Lodge" cannot work live degrees... and a few embraced it, but there is not many of them left operating. It was a fad under some Grand Master responding to requests - but it got written into our Constitution.. 

I am sure if we dug, we would find other Jurisdictions who read their ritual. Here, the only charges which can be read (other than in a Fellowship Lodge) are Ecclesiastes and the preamble to the First Degree. Everthing else must be m


----------



## Bloke (May 22, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Actully I disagree that its the only way to learn whats in the ritual. Plenty of written material, lectures by brothers on a topic related to the degree  as well as disscusions about the degree makes it a lot more intressting as it makes you actully think and consider things from diffrent wiews and therefore the actuall core of the ritual make more sense.


Varied opinions are good, they move us closer to truth..

I heard you.. but when those papers discuss it, I spot when they misquote or twist words.. because I know my ritual.. learning ritual as a parrot is not enough - one  must understand it.. and supporting papers and discussions sure do help .. but if I say "and I trust the import" of the the lesson is learned.. a good ritualist (in Victoria) will know exactly what I am taking about..  just as if I said he "is not fit to be received" - that esoteric knowledge..


----------



## David612 (May 22, 2019)

How fun is it when someone says five words and you can pick the charge they are from


----------



## Brother_Steve (May 22, 2019)

David612 said:


> Im finding that-
> Big blocks of text I never thought I could memorise are starting to stick faster and faster, very much a practice thing.
> I’m not sure about others but our ritual here can read in quite an odd way if it’s not well understood however spending the time, saying it time and time again one begins to understand how it’s really intended to be delivered.


The key to learning ritual is that you genually want to learn it. I want to learn the master mason lecture, but in reality, the moment I sit down to do it, my brain shuts off. I know right then and there that I genuinely don't want to learn it yet. I was the same with the middle chamber. Then one day it clicked. I had it down seven months later.

You find a way to do it when you crave to keep on going.


----------



## David612 (May 22, 2019)

I simply decide to learn it-
I now have the NE charge down and I’m not likely to ever perform it, the charges are a great way to inculcate the lessons.


----------



## Elexir (May 22, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Varied opinions are good, they move us closer to truth..
> 
> I heard you.. but when those papers discuss it, I spot when they misquote or twist words.. because I know my ritual.. learning ritual as a parrot is not enough - one  must understand it.. and supporting papers and discussions sure do help .. but if I say "and I trust the import" of the the lesson is learned.. a good ritualist (in Victoria) will know exactly what I am taking about..  just as if I said he "is not fit to be received" - that esoteric knowledge..



If they try to misqoute the ritual or twist the wording the wrong way it will get noticed pretty fast and questioned by more than just one member so its not like that they are allowed full freedom. With that said, the papers and lectures are not just based purley on the ritual but it can also be on subjects that are related to the degree in question.


----------



## tldubb (May 24, 2019)

Keith C said:


> It is the same in PA.
> 
> On the first page:
> 
> ...



Same on PHA side in Pennsylvania no rituals used during degree work/conferring.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## YHWH (May 9, 2020)

In Italy the Emulation Ritual is commonly recited by heart, the Prestonian Lessons are read instead.  
If you use the "Unified" Craft Ritual (a mix between AASR and RSI), it is customary to read the Ceremonial book.  
Those who work with this Ritual, rather than Traditional Lessons, compose works called "Tavole"


----------



## floorguy (May 11, 2020)

Written????
Sounds to me like that would be a clear violation and that person should maybe meet some sand and water twice every 24 hours. 


‘Floored Em’


----------



## Glen Cook (May 11, 2020)

floorguy said:


> Written????
> Sounds to me like that would be a clear violation and that person should maybe meet some sand and water twice every 24 hours.
> 
> 
> ‘Floored Em’


Then you are hearing wrong sounds. . 

UGLE rituals are written, though given from memory. Many European orders will be read both because of the desire to be accurate, and the length of ritual. I assure you, the Rectified Rite ritual is very lengthy. 

Remember, your Freemasonry may not be my Freemasonry.


----------



## YHWH (May 12, 2020)

Glen,
Do You work the Scottish Rectified Rite Craft in USA?


----------



## Glen Cook (May 12, 2020)

YHWH said:


> Glen,
> Do You work the Scottish Rectified Rite Craft in USA?


Only 4-6.


----------



## Bloke (May 12, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Only 4-6.


46th Degree !
I knew it !
I just knew it !!!


----------



## Scoops (May 12, 2020)

Bloke said:


> 46th Degree !
> I knew it !
> I just knew it !!!


No, the dash is clearly for a missing digit. He must be 476th degree! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen Cook (May 12, 2020)

Oh, you kids.


----------



## Brother JC (May 12, 2020)

Oh, I thought it was an OTO type thing; 1-10, 4-6...


----------



## Glen Cook (May 12, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> Oh, I thought it was an OTO type thing; 1-10, 4-6...


 No OTO for Utah masons.


----------



## William Beals (May 14, 2020)

Though I am not a member I have spent a little bit of time researching. I've came across this question in similar form on another forum. The most memorable quote from that topic that I can recall was from a lodge member that stated 

"There is no doubt that you have learned songs in your lifetime, if you can remember the words to a song, then you can clearly memorize the ritual."


----------



## jermy Bell (May 14, 2020)

But, have you ever sang along with the radio, and the artist gets the words to your favorite song wrong ?????


----------



## Glen Cook (May 14, 2020)

William Beals said:


> Though I am not a member I have spent a little bit of time researching. I've came across this question in similar form on another forum. The most memorable quote from that topic that I can recall was from a lodge member that stated
> 
> "There is no doubt that you have learned songs in your lifetime, if you can remember the words to a song, then you can clearly memorize the ritual."


I’ve never memorized a song 30 minutes long.


----------



## jermy Bell (May 15, 2020)

For all you kids out there, someone knows all the words to in da Gadda Da Vida which is 17 minutes long.


----------



## William Beals (May 15, 2020)

Now I'm almost entirely sure that the remark "Ahhh, Masonic rituals are soooo easy!" has never fell from the lips of a Freemason. Yet I can only imagine the deserving rewards from not only your own raising but being part of another's (perhaps during many years/decades ) has its own rewards. The time that I have spent(not wasted) trying to either become a Freemason or without ignorance try to learn what the entire reason for becoming a Freemason is has been in the years as far as volume speaks. Stopped in my tracks and becoming a learned individual has become my main focus now. I feel that any Mason that would be willing to join the lodge would in fact be seeking Masonic knowledge and would appreciate the fact that the knowledge of ritual in its own right is its own reward....with the outcome of course. Yet After all of these years of my diligence and no reward(except that of learning), I find that my path may or may not lead me into the lodge. This I am willing to accept, but if I were to further venture in this life and I find that my mind has led my feet to the lodge again, I am sure that while momentarily a 30 minute ritual may appear to be overwhelming, the reason of it all would be even more rewarding. 

Patience before joining, while joining and after joining appears to be an endeavor that all must face when it comes to the Masonic adventure.


----------



## Brother JC (May 15, 2020)

The differences I see between learning a song and learning ritual are the language and the frequency of repetition. It’s easy to memorize a song that uses the same era of your language as opposed to three-hundred year old colloquiums. It’s also easier to remember when you hear it as often as you like. If I had an audio version of our ritual I could listen to at will I would have a silver matchbox.





Glen Cook said:


> I’ve never memorized a song 30 minutes long.



I memorized “Alice’s Restaurant,” that’s nearly thirty.


----------



## Keith C (May 15, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> I memorized “Alice’s Restaurant,” that’s nearly thirty.




KID!  I want you to go over and sit on that bench there marked "Group W."    NOW KID!


----------



## Brother JC (May 15, 2020)

Keith C said:


> KID!  I want you to go over and sit on that bench there marked "Group W."    NOW KID!



Circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one explaining what each one was.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 16, 2020)

William Beals said:


> Now I'm almost entirely sure that the remark "Ahhh, Masonic rituals are soooo easy!" has never fell from the lips of a Freemason. Yet I can only imagine the deserving rewards from not only your own raising but being part of another's (perhaps during many years/decades ) has its own rewards. The time that I have spent(not wasted) trying to either become a Freemason or without ignorance try to learn what the entire reason for becoming a Freemason is has been in the years as far as volume speaks. Stopped in my tracks and becoming a learned individual has become my main focus now. I feel that any Mason that would be willing to join the lodge would in fact be seeking Masonic knowledge and would appreciate the fact that the knowledge of ritual in its own right is its own reward....with the outcome of course. Yet After all of these years of my diligence and no reward(except that of learning), I find that my path may or may not lead me into the lodge. This I am willing to accept, but if I were to further venture in this life and I find that my mind has led my feet to the lodge again, I am sure that while momentarily a 30 minute ritual may appear to be overwhelming, the reason of it all would be even more rewarding.
> 
> Patience before joining, while joining and after joining appears to be an endeavor that all must face when it comes to the Masonic adventure.


If it were only 30 minutes. As a WM in some jurisdictions, it opening and closing in three degrees, conferring all three degrees in all offices, the lecture of the degree...


----------



## William Beals (May 16, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> If it were only 30 minutes


Oh, my ignorance rears its ugly face. Without a doubt I'm sure the ritual itself is longer than 30 minutes. From gathered knowledge and common sense the early preparations for the ritual I'm sure would alone take longer than that. I was only assuming(or another comment may have stated) that perhaps the wording of the ritual itself would be in that precise interim.


----------



## YHWH (May 17, 2020)

In Italy we works 4th, 5th an 6th degree, but centuries ago it was operative the Craft (EA, FC and MM), I bought it last week: I think that you can understand the higher degrees if you learn and understand the first 3, as you can understand Mark and Arch if you work a Craft like Emulation or Duncan, not AARS. 
It is a unique system and path.
SORRY for my bad English writing.


----------

